# HGVC Waikoloa Prices



## wljet (Dec 18, 2005)

Does anyone have the original prices and incentives for the new Hilton Waikoloa resort?Does it have an EOY option?
Has anyone taken the Promo tour?
How was it?
Thanks
Wljet


----------



## MaryH (Dec 28, 2005)

When I took the tour last year, I think the 2 bdrm plat 9600 points were around 40K.


----------



## Emi (Dec 28, 2005)

I only have the price for the 2BR Mountain view 7000 pts for first day of sale , December 2003. The price was $22750.

The subsequent prices were
April, 2004 Prices
2 BR Mountain view 7000 Pts   $23750
2 BR Golf view 84000 Pts        $29400
2 BR Penthouse 96000 Pts      $37400

August, 2005 Prices
2 BR Mountain view 7000 Pts   $33900
2 BR Golf view 84000 Pts        $36400
2 BR Penthouse 96000 Pts      $44400

Does anyone have more current prices?


----------



## wljet (Jan 8, 2006)

Any incentives back in '03?


----------



## TerriJ (Jan 8, 2006)

I have wondered what EOY means?  Thanks.


----------



## TerriJ (Jan 8, 2006)

Every other year, I get it!


----------



## Emi (Jan 13, 2006)

When we purchased in 2003, we traded in our Flamingo (purchased resale) and purchase an additional unit to get Elite status. I negotiated for a while and got a discount off the price instead of taking an incentive in points. The incentive was 7000 points. I received $3000 discount instead of the incentive.I also got an additional discount off for multi units. It worked out pretty well for us. You get  better negotiating powers through the call center.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Jan 14, 2006)

Emi said:
			
		

> When we purchased in 2003, we traded in our Flamingo (purchased resale) and purchase an additional unit to get Elite status. I negotiated for a while and got a discount off the price instead of taking an incentive in points. The incentive was 7000 points. I received $3000 discount instead of the incentive.I also got an additional discount off for multi units. It worked out pretty well for us. You get  better negotiating powers through the call center.



Emi, what kind of trade-in value did HGVC give you for your resale Flamingo unit? Developer price at that time (or perhaps the developer price the original purchaser of your unit paid?)

How do they figure out what to offer as a trade-in price?


----------



## wmmmmm (Jan 14, 2006)

While in Las Vegas last August, they were offering to give me the original sales price of my 4800 pts resale toward 7000 points.  I didn't bite so we'll never know whether they would have in the end.  However, if I wanted another 2200 points or needed official points toward elite status like Emi, I probably would have taken their offer.  Now whether I could have negotiate another $3000 off is another question    But then again, Waikoloa is a lot more expensive than Las Vegas.

PS.  Sometime ago, the HGVC web site's loan summary tab had the original finance information so I saw the original sale price!  Of course, it's fixed now so it only shows the original purchase date.  That's how I knew what they offered was the original price.


----------



## Emi (Jan 16, 2006)

We received $15700 for the Flamingo Platinum (7000 pts). I'm not sure what the price was on the last day of sale at the Flamingo. We toured HGVC at Las Vegas Hilton when they opened in late 1999 and we were told the grand opening price was $16000. Flamingo was sold out at that time. I think $15700 was a fair equity.

We also own Marriotts and when I asked if I can trade in a resale, I was told I can but they will only give me what I paid on resale. I would have to present the documents to prove the price. In comparison, HGVC is pretty generous.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Jan 21, 2006)

Emi said:
			
		

> We received $15700 for the Flamingo Platinum (7000 pts). I'm not sure what the price was on the last day of sale at the Flamingo. We toured HGVC at Las Vegas Hilton when they opened in late 1999 and we were told the grand opening price was $16000. Flamingo was sold out at that time. I think $15700 was a fair equity.
> 
> We also own Marriotts and when I asked if I can trade in a resale, I was told I can but they will only give me what I paid on resale. I would have to present the documents to prove the price. In comparison, HGVC is pretty generous.



That's interesting - so it sounds like they offer the developer price from the time of purchase. That is pretty generous for someone interested in buying more points from the developer..


----------

